# Schengen visa to spain for my thai wife living in the uk



## markie53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning All

I have an appointment to submit an application for a Schengen visa to Spain for my Thai wife this Wednesday but have a couple of questions. 

I am UK born and bred and my wife is currently on FLR and has a biometric card for the UK. 

My wife doesn't work and so effectively has "no funds" however, I will be travelling with her for the duration of the trip - Do we have a requirement to show that we have funds available? if so, would that involve P-60, payslips etc. or would my bank statements alone be enough?

We are staying with my wife’s Aunty in Spain. Do we need to show that we have pre-booked accommodation? or would providing that address suffice?

Is it worth me putting in a covering letter explaining that we will be travelling together and our circumstances etc.?

Thanks in advance for any help.


M


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

markie53 said:


> Morning All
> 
> I have an appointment to submit an application for a Schengen visa to Spain for my Thai wife this Wednesday but have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


I might be wrong.... but as a Schengen is a holiday visa I think all you have to show is that you will be leaving within the 90 day limit????

looking at the application form I can't see anywhere it asks for showing proof of funds or pre-booked accomodation


----------



## markie53 (Aug 30, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I might be wrong.... but as a Schengen is a holiday visa I think all you have to show is that you will be leaving within the 90 day limit????
> 
> looking at the application form I can't see anywhere it asks for showing proof of funds or pre-booked accomodation


Thanks for the reply - This was with the email which VFS sent confirming the appointment time and date - See what you think but not too clear to me.

PLEASE NOTE ALL OF THE REQUIRED DOCUMENTATION LISTED BELOW IS MANDATORY FOR ALL APPLICANTS, INCLUDING SUCH CASES WHERE FLIGHTS, ACCOMODATION, INSURANCE AND OTHER ITEMS MAY BE ARRANGED BY APPLICANTS EMPLOYER, TRAVEL COMPANIES OR ANY OTHER COMPANIES OR INDIVIDUALS. 

Passport valid (not more than 10 years old), with two full, blank, adjacent visa pages to affix the visa.

Completed and signed visa application form.

One recent passport colour photograph (not more than 1 month old).

UK residence permit endorsed on your passport (Not applicable if holding a biometric residence permit card). Both your passport and your residence permit in the UK must be valid for at least three months beyond the returning date of your trip; 

Original Recent and signed letter of employment on letter headed paper from the company in the UK addressed to the Spanish Consulate. Students: Original recent letter from the school or University on headed paper confirming attendance (a letter of enrolment is not acceptable).
*(if self employed: letter from solicitor/Bank manager/Accountant/Local chamber of commerce).
*(if working for a family: letter of employment/tax paying proof in UK (P60) , Employer's passport and recent bank statements).

Original and copies of last 3 months current account bank statements clearly showing name and address of the applicant, and showing positive balance with funds to cover the duration of the trip, minimum of £30.00 per day. Statements obtained directly from the bank (as opposed to official monthly statements sent to applicants home) must be stamped by the relevant bank. All statements must clearly show salary paid into applicants account for last 3 months. Please note that statements obtained from internet may not be accepted.
IIf applicant is holding a spouse or dependent UK residence permit, they must provide original and copy of marriage certificate and copy of spouse/partners passport.

Evidence that the applicant has sufficient funds to cover the duration of their trip, minimum of £30 per day.

Salary slips (optional).

Overseas travel Insurance Policy (UK issued only) with repatriation in case of death clause covering the Schengen area, please also bring the insurance booklet.

Confirmed return flight/travel tickets, reservation or booking for all International trips. 

Accommodation: Hotel Bookings in the applicants name/Deeds of property in Spain/Original, official Letter of invitation from the host issued by the Police in Spain .

Declaration of consent for Minor children signed by both parents or either parent with the legal custody, and copy of their passports and copy of Birth certificate.

Please note that you may only apply for a visa if you are resident in the UK.

The request for a visa must be lodged at the Spanish Consulate where the applicant is resident. If the applicant is not a permanent resident the application will have to be referred to the corresponding Spanish Embassy or Consulate and may be refused.

An appointment does not guarantee a visa. Visas are not issued on the day and will take a minimum of 5 working days to process, and can take longer in certain cases. 

Please carry all previous passports/ police report in case of loss or theft 

Original Documents and Photocopies must be provided at the time of application.

All supporting documents must not be older than 1 month

All supporting documentation must clearly show the name and address of the person making the visa application. Documents printed from websites must clearly show the website address or URL. 

All documents must be in English or Spanish language, or translated into English or Spanish by a certified, professional translator

NOTE – the acceptance of a visa application and documents by VFS does not guarantee the issuance of a visa. Once an application is forwarded to the Consulate, they may request more documentation or make further requests from the applicant in order to process the application.


----------



## markie53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry everyone but just to add a little more confusion. I pulled this from VFS website 

"IMPORTANT NOTICE: Under Directive 2004/38/EC and according to Real Decreto 240/2007, 16 February, Family members of an EU/EEA National in possession of a valid UK Residence Permit are not required of a visa to enter Spain if traveling with the EEA family member. If the person travels without the family member, they would be required to apply under the Tourist visa category and provide all of the required documentation for the same. Please note that the UK Residence Permit must state that the holder is a family member of an EU/EEA National"

Am I reading this wrong or am I correct in assuming that as we will be travelling together, my Thai other half doesn't require a visa and can quite lirtterally by landed in Spain using her Thai passport, UK biometric res permit and our UK marriage cert?

Thanks in advance

M


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

markie53 said:


> Thanks for the reply - This was with the email which VFS sent confirming the appointment time and date - See what you think but not too clear to me.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE ALL OF THE REQUIRED DOCUMENTATION LISTED BELOW IS MANDATORY FOR ALL APPLICANTS, INCLUDING SUCH CASES WHERE FLIGHTS, ACCOMODATION, INSURANCE AND OTHER ITEMS MAY BE ARRANGED BY APPLICANTS EMPLOYER, TRAVEL COMPANIES OR ANY OTHER COMPANIES OR INDIVIDUALS.
> 
> ...


you clearly have _way _more info than I did!!

I think it's pretty clear tbh - since you will be supporting her then your proof of funds would be needed

a letter of invitation from the aunt will show accommodation - she can get it certified at the Guardia Civil


----------

